# Fertility returning?



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi! I've never posted here but would really apperciate hearing the fertility 'gurus' thoughts on this. DD is 14 months and I haven't had my first PP period yet. The last week or so when dd rolls across my lower abdomen I can feel my uterus as a hardish feeling lump. I've been tender when I push there and it feels full. I'm not sure how to describe this. I haven't felt cramps, just tender and not exactly bloated but, something. In addition I have mildly sore (maybe just more sensitive) nipples and I have had unprotected sex with dh a couple times. Are these signs that my fertility is returning? I'm feeling a bit anxious about my period returning, like it will start while I'm away from home and it will be a super flow. Ok, enough rambling, sorry. Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Your symptoms were pg symptoms for me!

Other possibilities are: ovulation pains, gas, pulled muscle, etc. and thrush, poor latch. I really don't know. Every woman is so different.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for the reply! About an hour after I posted I started spotting. It lasted about 24 hours and then nothing since. I'm still not sure what's going on but I'm trying to just go with the flow. Yeah, that was a bad pun, sorry.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

spotting like implantation spotting?

Hmmm...


----------



## Johanna (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey, don't I know you!!!








Nice to see you in my neck of the woods!

As for advice. Maybe you should test. Spotting can happen in pregnancy too. You might want to test just to be sure. But on the other hand your cycles can just be getting ready to come back. You know, threatening.


----------

